# Phrag. besseae fma flavum 'D'Oro' - 4N



## tomkalina (Mar 4, 2018)

Our only 4N Phrag. besseae fma flavum in bloom this morning. This is the second flower on the stem; the first was partially crippled, but this one was perfect. It isn't fully open yet, but when I looked at the pollinia early this morning, one pollen mass was already dry and black, but the other looked good so I self pollinated it. Hoping for a nice batch of 4N besseae flavum seedlings but as we all know, it's a long road from pollination to seedling.


----------



## kiwi (Mar 4, 2018)

Really nice


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 4, 2018)

Very nice but I like your normal(red) AM clone better.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 4, 2018)

Put me on the list


----------



## John M (Mar 4, 2018)

Wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2018)

Yay besseae, flavum!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonG (Mar 4, 2018)

I echo Linus&rsquo; sentiments. List me. That is a beautiful plant.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 4, 2018)

Put me down for a flask!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Mar 4, 2018)

Perfection Tom. I've never seen one any better.


----------



## grubea (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah I will take one too.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 8, 2018)

Perfect round form!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 8, 2018)

lovely form


----------



## blondie (Mar 13, 2018)

Thats a lovley flower


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 17, 2018)

Gorgeous and round! That is a good one Tom!


----------



## Markhamite (Mar 17, 2018)

Love the substance of the flower. Beautiful colour too!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 31, 2018)

....and here's the third flower with a two week old (x self) seed pod in the background. Fingers crossed for seedlings in a year or two.


----------



## JasonG (Mar 31, 2018)

Congrats! I&rsquo;ll be crossing fingers too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2018)

Good luck.


----------



## raymond (Apr 3, 2018)

very nice


----------



## Hien (Apr 4, 2018)

tomkalina said:


> Our only 4N Phrag. besseae fma flavum in bloom this morning. This is the second flower on the stem; the first was partially crippled, but this one was perfect. It isn't fully open yet, but when I looked at the pollinia early this morning, one pollen mass was already dry and black, but the other looked good so I self pollinated it. Hoping for a nice batch of 4N besseae flavum seedlings but as we all know, it's a long road from pollination to seedling.


 What puzzles me is that all the articles mentioned that there was only one original clone of besseae flavum .
However , it seems that all the current plants that we see today actually look quite different from each others , some darker yellow , some lighter, some with slender petals etc..
So was there more flavum found and breeders were not aware that they actually outcrossing later on ? or just by selfing one could have so many variations like that ?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2018)

No, all line bred from that one from Popow.


----------



## Hien (Apr 4, 2018)

NYEric said:


> No, all line bred from that one from Popow.


 amazing, just think, if that single plant is still in the wild and an animal eats it , or a storm kills it, nobody will ever see a yellow besseae anymore .
This is the case that supports the idea of get an orchid from the wild and artificially making zillion plants from it .


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2018)

That is beautiful, Tom! They just keep getting better and better!


----------



## Dandrobium (Apr 6, 2018)

Very nice indeed! Great form!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2018)

Hien said:


> amazing, just think, if that single plant is still in the wild and an animal eats it , or a storm kills it, nobody will ever see a yellow besseae anymore .
> This is the case that supports the idea of get an orchid from the wild and artificially making zillion plants from it .


Yes, that point is forgotten by CITES. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2018)

Nowadays, Tom would get a fine for receiving and saving the original! !! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

